# Honda HSS1332ATD Engine



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

I got a question Guys Any help would be great I just got My Honda HSS1332ATD And i used it for the first time today on about 2 inches of snow I started it up let it warm at idle sounded Fine!! But sometimes underload with snow It stutters like it will go RRRRRR hesitate RRRRR over and over like it misfires a second or surges i was wondering if thats normal i never heard it on my old blowers All my old Blowers were smooth Underload with snow Any help would be great Sorry can't describe it perfect hahahaha Like RRRRRRR hesitate RRRRRR IT aint smooth all the time???? Maybe 2 inches of snow aint alot underload just concerned as its a expensive machine Any help would be great??


----------



## florindi (Nov 21, 2015)

I had the same problem this morning on my first time use. I was also removing about 3 inches of snow. It problem seem to go away after the motor has warmed up.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

How long was it before it went away?? Was yours new also??


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

No need to worry, its not a misfire or anything, just the governor kicking in and keep the RPM in check, its more common when the engine is cold.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok cool so it's normal on this model never had anything like this happen on other blowers


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Do I need to adjust goveniur??


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I just came in from using both of my blowers. The 1332 has more like a _*GRRRRRRRRR*_ than a RRRRRRR for me. :biggrin: I'm really liking the GX390.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

There does seem to be a bit of hesitation before it goes all Tony the Tiger in the deeper wet snow. I bet JnC is right about it being the guvna.


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

I messed up and had my choke on a bit and mine did just about the same thing. Hope it's something that easy


----------

